# Secret handshake



## Shovelrider (Feb 20, 2006)

So I'm at a party on sat night and I spot a benchmade pocket clip, I call him over and we start comparing our Benchmades. He then said to me almost in an embarassed tone "are you into flashlights too?" I said yes and start talking about how it's too bad I did'nt have my car with me because my patrol bag was in the back with my duty lights and how I did the 3c 2d/Craftsman led mod from CPF he said you're on CPF also!!! We need a secret handshake or something like the leg shake from the Whoopie boys!!!!


----------



## greenLED (Feb 20, 2006)

What, you didn't have any lights on you? You should be :banned:
:laughing:
Nah, just teasing. That's really cool to meet fellow CPF'ers. Welcome to CPF!


----------



## M.TEX (Feb 20, 2006)

Wow ! what are the odds....I whish I could be lucky and find

someone near to talk about pocket knives and Flashlights...

Everybody that I know they think Im some kind crazy or maniac...
just because the amount of $$$ I pay for some of my knives and 
Now with High End Flashlights...
They don't understand what we few...too bad they don't know
what they're missing :naughty:


----------



## IsaacHayes (Feb 20, 2006)

haha that is pretty cool. I've never met a CPF'er like that.


----------



## CLHC (Feb 20, 2006)

Hey Now! Way To Go! ! !


----------



## Nitroz (Feb 20, 2006)

Shovelrider said:


> So I'm at a party on sat night and I spot a benchmade pocket clip, I call him over and we start comparing our Benchmades. He then said to me almost in an embarassed tone "are you into flashlights too?" I said yes and start talking about how it's too bad I did'nt have my car with me because my patrol bag was in the back with my duty lights and how I did the 3c 2d/Craftsman led mod from CPF he said you're on CPF also!!! We need a secret handshake or something like the leg shake from the Whoopie boys!!!!



So who is it that is here on CPF that you met?


----------



## CLHC (Feb 20, 2006)




----------



## BVH (Feb 20, 2006)

I guess its a secret - the secret handshake and all!


----------



## leukos (Feb 20, 2006)

I predict these chance meetings between CPFers will become more and more frequent in years to come.


----------



## xochi (Feb 20, 2006)

If there were people 'in the flesh' in my peer group who were as into flashlights as I am, well, that just wouldn't be good. I have to count on the weird looks from the bulbless peoples to keep me aware of just how odd it is to spend the time and money I do on lights. Otherwise, I just might get obsessive :laughing:.


----------



## ScottyJ (Feb 20, 2006)

I have never ever seen in all my days anyone else with a top end flashlight. (other than LEO). I look all the time, trying to spot someone, but to this day I have yet to see anyone. :mecry:


----------



## Safety1st (Feb 20, 2006)

brilliant story, Shovelrider...

I know exactly what you mean....and how bizarre it sounds if you ask someone else..

:lolsign:

welcome to the forums...


----------



## EricMack (Feb 20, 2006)

xochi said:


> Otherwise, I just might get obsessive :laughing:.


 
Hmmm. Little late for that statement, isn't it? :lolsign: 

You're in good company :nana:


----------



## NelsonFlashlites (Feb 20, 2006)

I once ran into a guy with an E2d during a power outage. We didn't have time to talk much, so I'll never know if he was a CPFer


----------



## Icebreak (Feb 20, 2006)

Met a CPFer recently in a group situation involving computer types. He asked if I was into flashlights so I whip out my BK-A2-WT. He shows me his L1 and Fenix. Turns out he owns an M6 and had a U2 on the way. There was another CPFer I know in the group that is a multi-time Luxeon Lottery winner. The guy was not at all surprised to meet other flashlight people. But for three CPFers to run in to each other in a computer related venue was kind of exciting for all of us.

We were talking about what we had and what we wanted using all the terminology and common acronyms used on this board. The rest of the group felt a little left out so some of them were compelled to show off their LED keychain lights and tell flashlight stories. 

One of them has a daughter that doesn't like to leave the house if the weather is bad without one of her flashlights. Apparently she's guided some classmates down darkened hallways at school during power outages. She's a third grader. Gotta love that. 

Soon we were talking about those LEO lights with IR emitters and LCD screens. It was tons of fun. Computer software/hardware technology? Sure it's interesting but on that day torches ruled the conversation.


----------



## Safety1st (Feb 20, 2006)

The cops I work with eye my with suspicioun when I produce the 'latest' tool in my flashlight armoury.....

and they are especially concerned about the 'Gladius' which i've told them about...and which should be here by the end of the week...

However, any ribbing or mick taking..usually subsides in the dead of the night as either an accident...or a building search...when they say things like..."Gary...have a look over there with that super dooper bloody flashlight of yours"...etc

:naughty:


----------



## Shovelrider (Feb 20, 2006)

SafetyHow right you are about other cops!!!! Most look at me like what is his problem? But when you're up on a project roof looking for a shooter and the they pullout a stock mag with it's sickly yellow beam and you light up the corner furthest away with you're night becomes day everyone gathers around you!!!!


----------



## dangerman (Feb 20, 2006)

I think we also need a normal sounding verbal method of recognition.

For example you could say: "Did you see the meteor shower the other night". This sounds normal, you can say it and not sound out of the ordinary. 

The CPF'er would know to reply with: "I was out last night, but my flashlight is too bright for me to see the stars properly." Again this doesn't draw attention except from those in the know.

I'm sure we can do better. How about a thread with a competition? The winner would be decided by a poll? We might even get the winner put on a sticky for all to see.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Feb 20, 2006)

Back in the old days of Rowan and Martin's Laugh-In, there was a recurring skit involving two trenchcoat-cloaked spies who would meet at a lamp post every time. They would always approach each other back-to-back, and the secret passphrase and reply was:
Spy #1 - "I've got the yo-yo."
Spy #2 - "I've got the string."

Maybe a spinoff of this for CPFers?

"I've got way too many flashlights"
"I'm outta batteries"

:laughing:


----------



## WildRice (Feb 20, 2006)

PW, I like that. Something simple that would be EASILy disregarded if overheard, I could see the meteor shower being risky. You would most likely ( acording to Murphy) to be around a group of star gazers, then you would have to BS your way out of that one.

How about something like.

Hey, isn't that one of those L.E.P lights (easile corrected or explained as 'yea right L.E.D)

to which the secret reply could be.

Don't those L.E.P lights take the square batteries? (9v's being square wouldebt sound wiierd either.

Jeff


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Feb 20, 2006)

I like those also, Jeff.

Another thought - maybe we should find an innocuous phrase that somehow works the letters C.P.F. (in that order) into the sentence?


----------



## carbine15 (Feb 20, 2006)

Can pigs fly?


----------



## DonShock (Feb 20, 2006)

Canned Photon Fan?


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Feb 20, 2006)

*C*ost of a *P*hoton *F*lashlight?

*C*an you *p*ry off the *f*ront bezel?


----------



## Blazer (Feb 20, 2006)

Shovelrider said:


> SafetyHow right you are about other cops!!!! Most look at me like what is his problem? But when you're up on a project roof looking for a shooter and the they pullout a stock mag with it's sickly yellow beam and you light up the corner furthest away with you're night becomes day everyone gathers around you!!!!


 
I'll throw my vote in as well as Safety1st and Shovelrider...but usually my experience has been to lend them a quality light when theirs proves totally inadequate. That's why I carry so many on duty (on belt or in bag).
Stay safe guys(gals).


----------



## JimH (Feb 20, 2006)

Icebreak said:


> Met a CPFer recently in a group situation involving computer types. He asked if I was into flashlights so I whip out my BK-A2-WT. He shows me his L1 and Fenix. Turns out he owns an M6 and had a U2 on the way. There was another CPFer I know in the group that is a multi-time Luxeon Lottery winner. The guy was not at all surprised to meet other flashlight people. But for three CPFers to run in to each other in a computer related venue was kind of exciting for all of us.


It is a very small world indeed. A while back I played poker every week with these 4 other regulars. After about 5 years of this, one guy mentions something about his upcoming birthday. Another guy chimes in that he has a birthday coming up too. It turns out, that after all these years of knowing each other, we find out that 3 out of the five have exactly the same birthday, and two of us were even born in the same year.


----------



## abvidledUK (Feb 20, 2006)

CPF should produce a lapel badge, or other supplier, with a torch motif...any takers.

Also, it could have a flashing led incorporated (Non Luxeon !!)


----------



## Navck (Feb 20, 2006)

Please someone tell me you live near the CA area code of 92677? (So hard to avoid the highschool iPodites.)


----------



## Leef (Feb 20, 2006)

So what about compiling a membership list by country, state, city? Or is there already such a thing?


----------



## sancho886 (Feb 20, 2006)

http://www.frappr.com/?a=showmap&gid=38275


----------



## Topper (Feb 20, 2006)

Neat, was I left out cuz you hate me or just missed me in Arkansas
Topper


----------



## pfmedic (Feb 20, 2006)

sancho886 said:


> http://www.frappr.com/?a=showmap&gid=38275


 
Man there is nobody near me... yet!

I'll have to check back often to see if anyone has come up with a handshake or lives near me. Although the handshake is useless in my neck of the woods, there are probably no CPFers within 100 miles
:rock:


----------



## sancho886 (Feb 21, 2006)

Topper said:


> Neat, was I left out cuz you hate me or just missed me in Arkansas
> Topper


You have to sign yourself up. Here is the original thread
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/97678&highlight=frappr


----------



## abvidledUK (Feb 21, 2006)

pfmedic said:


> Man there is nobody near me... yet!
> 
> I'll have to check back often to see if anyone has come up with a handshake or lives near me. Although the handshake is useless in my neck of the woods, there are probably no CPFers within 100 miles
> :rock:



If you go out at night, you're bound to see some !!


----------



## ACMarina (Feb 21, 2006)

I think we should have a "Light-up" day, where everybody goes out at midnight and brings their brightest light outside and tries to find others nearby. It'd be cool to see the beams of fellow flashaholics around you..


----------



## abvidledUK (Feb 21, 2006)

abvidledUK said:


> CPF should produce a lapel badge, or other supplier, with a torch motif...any takers.
> 
> Also, it could have a flashing led incorporated (Non Luxeon !!)



Another thought, how's about one of those small single led flat torches, 3032 etc battery type, keyring bit attached to lapel buttonhole, or torch glued to lapel badge, like name badges


----------



## Omega Man (Feb 21, 2006)

abvidledUK said:


> CPF should produce a lapel badge, or other supplier, with a torch motif...any takers.
> 
> Also, it could have a flashing led incorporated (Non Luxeon !!)



I'm thinking this style. I have one of a Flying V, that I got at AshCon. They are very neat, and should only retail around $5.
http://www.flashingblinkylights.com/


----------



## akirk (Feb 22, 2006)

Navck said:


> Please someone tell me you live near the CA area code of 92677? (So hard to avoid the highschool iPodites.)



I'm close--92656!


----------



## Cliffnopus (Feb 22, 2006)

I read this thread with interest. Seems what we need is a CPF collar pin or tie tac (with or without LED or glowpowder). :naughty: 

Cliff


----------



## Omega Man (Feb 22, 2006)

Cliffnopus said:


> I read this thread with interest. Seems what we need is a CPF collar pin or tie tac (with or without LED or glowpowder). :naughty:
> 
> Cliff


Oh c'mon Cliff, you know it's *got* to light up or blink in some fashion!


----------



## across the pond (Feb 22, 2006)

What about something like a clip/pin on tritium vial?


----------



## LuxLuthor (Feb 22, 2006)

We should all use these. OMG

http://www.flashingblinkylights.com/Light-Up-Cool-Stuff/light-up-flashing-mouth-multi-glow-mouth-and-teeth-sku-no-10224.htm

Or get a CPF one made: http://www.logo-lites.com/


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Feb 22, 2006)

I was looking at the logo-lites site. I wonder if there's enough interest for a group buy for a custom blinky pin.


----------



## bruner (Feb 23, 2006)

I like the idea of the secret passphrase... Followed shortly afterwords (of course), by the secret handshake 

Dan


----------



## flashfan (Feb 23, 2006)

A blinky-pin sounds fun. A nice, non-verbal method of communication that can be easily identified across a room or in a crowd. The "secret handshake" could then follow to "confirm" membership.


----------



## Flakey (Feb 23, 2006)

im so on there now! Not many cpf'ers in socal =(


----------



## Omega Man (Feb 23, 2006)

flashfan said:


> A blinky-pin sounds fun. A nice, non-verbal method of communication that can be easily identified across a room or in a crowd.


Ah, especially a _darkened_ room! Imagine the warm feeling you'd get if you were somewhere in a blackout, and saw the special blinky pin of a fellow CPF'er.


----------



## IonFire (Feb 23, 2006)

I like the idea of a lapel pin or the like, flashy lights might not get worn out in public much honestly.
It would look odd on my full leathers in the summer, when i am scooting around.
Maybe the back bottom of the helmut, i dont know.

A pin however is a tangible item that is easily seen and recoqnized.
I would be in line for several, for various outer clothings i wear.

IF


----------



## MSaxatilus (Mar 19, 2006)

Hey guys!! I just found this thread after Shovelrider and I bumped across one another AGAIN at a wedding in Florida. So yes, the secret guy mentioned in the first thread is me..... MSaxatilus!!!! :naughty:

Shovelrider, it was nice seeing you again... and meeting the family!

MSax


----------



## Sigman (Mar 19, 2006)

abvidledUK said:


> CPF should produce a lapel badge, or other supplier, with a torch motif...any takers.


...or just the CPF Pill with Sasha's blessing? Is this something that could be produced for a good price and then perhaps sold with proceeds going to the CPF? 

I remember sometime ago we talked about "CPF cards"...with the right folks "acquiring these" maybe we could even have a keychain as well...not wanting this to get too carried away...seems it could be something done for not a lot of coin?

Does Cafe Press do items such as this? Hmmmm....I've seen plastic keychains that have the adversising logo that slides down inside (could possibly even make these ourselves if we found a source for the keychains?)...

Secret saying? Secret handshake? Secret tatoo? You don't already know? Sorry!  :nana:


----------



## Flying Turtle (Mar 19, 2006)

How about using the phrase "I'm looking for candlepower" as an icebreaker in the flashlight aisle or around someone using a light. Maybe wouldn't sound too weird to the unilluminated.

Geoff


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Mar 19, 2006)

Flying Turtle said:


> How about using the phrase "I'm looking for candlepower" as an icebreaker in the flashlight aisle or around someone using a light. Maybe wouldn't sound too weird to the unilluminated.
> 
> Geoff



That's a good one, Geoff.


----------



## tvodrd (Mar 19, 2006)

I've never encountered a fellow CPF'r in "the wild." I have a CPF butt pill polo shirt I've worn to the last 4-5 get-togethers. If I ever encounter someone wearing a McLux Pd, I am definately going to have some fun! :naughty:  (Like starting with "what's that?" and after getting the spiel, retorting with the virtues of the MiniMag. :devil: ) 

Larry


----------



## flashlite (Mar 19, 2006)

With Bluetooth technology being used in cell phones now, there should probably be something out there that will alert you via your Bluetooth cell phone when you're in close proximity to someone else with a common "code" or interest. I believe there are already some Bluetooth dating apps. that will alert you when someone with common interests is within close proximity to you. I'm too lazy right now to do the research but I see how this could work for identifying CPF'ers at a party, in the flashlight isle at Target etc.


----------



## tron3 (Mar 20, 2006)

Replace the stick with a flashlight and this could be the secret handshake.  
Or for flashaholic Star Wars fanatics... :touche: 
And for those looking to "get me".  


Replace the stick with your favorite maglite. :ironic:


----------



## Manzerick (Mar 20, 2006)

In a company meeting one for the VP's for Sprint asks the group "Tell me a little know fact about yourself?"... 


My turn comes up and I say "I'm into flashlights... Lov 'em... always have.. the technology...everything".. The room gets quiet with some giggles and then one of my senior directors pipes in “What do you think about the new LED stuff that's out?" Ahhh another flashoholic  


The room became much more comfortable and people now ask me about it without mocking(Another CPF’er now gets all the crap.. >>you know who you are<< lol) ... the beauty of a higher-up likening the same Ish you do is the cool factor. I’m going to email him the Mag LED link when they are order ready..


Is my nose brown? LOL LOL LOL


----------



## Manzerick (Mar 20, 2006)

BTW - in a smoke filled room, a light saber war between a U2 and E1l (with a green Laser thrown in) can be a lot of fun... errrrr... that's what a little bird told me lol 



tron3 said:


> Replace the stick with a flashlight and this could be the secret handshake.
> Or for flashaholic Star Wars fanatics... :touche:
> And for those looking to "get me".
> 
> ...


----------



## zespectre (Mar 20, 2006)

maybe...

areway ouyay away cpfay embermay?

:rock: :naughty:


----------



## yellow (Mar 20, 2006)

> "Did you see the meteor shower the other night".
> "I was out last night, but my flashlight is too bright for me to see the stars properly."


MUHAHAAAA!
Great!!


----------



## carrot (Mar 20, 2006)

Shovelrider said:


> So I'm at a party on sat night and I spot a benchmade pocket clip, I call him over and we start comparing our Benchmades.


Guys, look how Shovelrider met another flashaholic -- spying a mere pocket clip. I'm of the impression that most of us have at least one of our lights visible.. just keep em visible!

Or you could just walk around muttering "lumens! lumens! more lumens!" like a crazy person.


----------



## Bradlee (Mar 20, 2006)

tvodrd said:


> If I ever encounter someone wearing a McLux Pd, I am definately going to have some fun! :naughty:  (Like starting with "what's that?" and after getting the spiel, retorting with the virtues of the MiniMag. :devil: )



:naughty: :devil:


----------



## greenLED (Mar 20, 2006)

Manzerick said:


> In a company meeting one for the VP's for Sprint asks the group "Tell me a little know fact about yourself?"...
> 
> My turn comes up and I say "I'm into flashlights... Lov 'em... always have.. the technology...everything".. The room gets quiet with some giggles and then one of my senior directors pipes in “What do you think about the new LED stuff that's out?" Ahhh another flashoholic


I hate those "group dynamics" activities. :green: I'm guilty of spilling the beans on my addiction on one of those too. Only got giggles from 1-2 close coworkers. The rest of the room had this "WTF?" look on their faces.


----------



## pizzaman (Mar 20, 2006)

Badges? We don’t need no stinking badges. 

Flashing LED pins? Too gaudy and lack discretion. “Ooh, look at the CPF geek, lets pound on him”.

Handshakes require physical contact. Too limited in range and potentially unsanitary.

How about this... The “CPF Fist”

When you see someone with a high end flashlight in their pants (a bulge does not qualify, positive ID of SureFire or exotic import lights like Fenix must be made), raise your right fist to shoulder height (as if holding a Surefire A2 HAIII-BK in tactical mode). Give one "click" with your thumb.

If the stranger is a CPFer, they will reciprocate. You are among friends. Whip out your torches and enjoy.

If the stranger looks at you a little odd, just stretch out your fingers like you are trying to work out a hand cramp, or maybe continue moving your hand up to scratch your dandruff infested scalp.

The CPF Fist works at a distance and yet has a failsafe fallback when used around un-luminated folk.

On the long shot the “Fist” is indiscriminately used in front of a flashlight-bully, the distance gives you a few precious seconds to run, or perhaps the time to blind them with a strobing tactical paralyzer beam.

TR


----------



## Aristo (Apr 11, 2006)

that's classic
my buddy shane is a CPFer also, he's the only one I've met. But I've known him for a lot longer then I've been on here. He's got some wicked helmet lights for night mountain biking. It is nice having a good friend that is flash light crazy like me, I have to justify it to one less person :lolsign:

not as many GA people are on the map as I would have suspected


----------



## vaism (Apr 11, 2006)

pizzaman said:


> How about this... The “CPF Fist”
> 
> When you see someone with a high end flashlight in their pants (a bulge does not qualify, positive ID of SureFire or exotic import lights like Fenix must be made), raise your right fist to shoulder height (as if holding a Surefire A2 HAIII-BK in tactical mode). Give one "click" with your thumb.
> 
> ...


 
:laughing::lolsign: :lolsign: 

Oh yes..... The 'WTF' look......... i'm so used to that now. :huh2:


----------



## Aristo (Apr 11, 2006)

I 2nd the fist idea


----------



## Solstice (Apr 11, 2006)

I thought possession of an Arc AAA on one's person was the CPF, or at least the flashaholic "calling card." I did meet one person who had one in the semi-wild. He worked at REI and I was looking at knives and seemed to know something about them, so he asked if I was into lights too- sure enough, we both reached into our pockets and pulled out Arc AAAs at the same time. I told him about CPF, HDS and Fenix among other things but I'm not sure if he joined.


----------



## Sturluson (Apr 11, 2006)

After reading all the posts, I've decided I don't want to know any other CPFers. All of you are nuttier than pet coons, as we say in Missouri...

:nana:


----------



## vic303 (Apr 11, 2006)

I thought it was supposed to be spotting the Fenix on the belt...


----------



## BigHonu (Apr 11, 2006)

tvodrd said:


> I've never encountered a fellow CPF'r in "the wild." I have a CPF butt pill polo shirt I've worn to the last 4-5 get-togethers. If I ever encounter someone wearing a McLux Pd, I am definately going to have some fun! :naughty:  (Like starting with "what's that?" and after getting the spiel, retorting with the virtues of the MiniMag. :devil: )
> 
> Larry



Would definitely like to be there to hear this one!


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Apr 11, 2006)

I'm not ready for the CPF bolo tie...or the CPF thong...I can't handle anything that blinks...maybe just something like a *very small* enameled pin. Perhaps it should just have a tiny *CPF Bullet* (1/4-3/8" across) _with no CPF initials on it at all!_ 

The whole point is recognition -- not advertizing. It doesn't have to be big or flashy -- that would defeat the purpose. Once you know what to look for you could spot it by shape/color at 6-12 feet and if it was subtle enough, you could wear it anywhere on a lapel or a ball cap and you wouldn't be constantly asked, "What in the heck is that?"


----------



## KDOG3 (Apr 11, 2006)

I "third" the CPF fist idea. Its' simple, not too overt, yet unmistakeable to fellow CPF'ers.... WINNAR!


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Apr 11, 2006)

I guess I don't get it. The fist won't help me if we're both wearing coats that cover the high end lights on our belts -- and if I _can_ see the light _I won't need the fist_ to figure out that this is someone I may want to talk to.

/scratches head, blinks.


----------



## Aristo (Apr 11, 2006)

KDOG3 said:


> I "third" the CPF fist idea. Its' simple, not too overt, yet unmistakeable to fellow CPF'ers.... WINNAR!



we've got a third fist ftw


----------



## Protaeus (Apr 12, 2006)

spotting a surefire would be a deadset sign of a CPF member 

I didnt know that there were many in the area until I started the Sydney, Australia meeting post. Then to my suprise I found that LED_blind lived 5 minutes from me


----------

